# Cyclogest, Clexane and Aspirin



## loveabump

Hi ladies,

I wonder if you can help me. I have had 6 m/c in the past and I have a wonderful little boy who is now 3. I had success with aspirin from bfp and clexane from 6 weeks (after scan) which was my son but since then I have had another pregnancy that failed I have now been given Cyclogest for the first time, which should be fun (rectally inserted) but my question is this....My consultant has given me the Cyclogest, Clexane and Aspirin all to start from BFP, has anyone ever had this before? I thought Clexane had to be given after 6 weeks or once a scan showed the pregnancy was in the womb?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Many thanks,


----------



## midori1999

I am so sorry for your losses. 

I can't help with the cyclogest, but I was on asprin whilst TTC and clexane from my BFP, which was CD21 for me, so I was on clexane from around 3 1/2 weeks.

I had a miscarriage whilst just on clexane. Maybe that was as no asprin, but I also often wonder if I would have miscarried anyway due to a chromosomal abnormality or similar.


----------



## loveabump

Thats great, thank you for your help Midori. My main issue was starting the clexane so early but as you have said that you have been asked to do that too, it has put my mind at rest a bit now :)

I am sorry to hear that you had a miscarriage. I see that you are expecting, I wish you all the best with your pregnancy and send lots of sticky baby dust :)

Thanks again for taking the time to reply :) x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun, I had 5 miscarriages before this baby and I was diagnosed with anti-philosopholid syndrome *lupus anticoagulant*. I was on Clexane from 4 weeks 1 day and am continuing until 6 weeks after birth (3 weeks now).

I was also on progesterone from 4 weeks until 13weeks and aspirin from 4 weeks until 36 weeks. 

I also had double (800mg) of folic acid until 13 weeks.

Now altogether spose I will never know but something in the concoction above seemed to work. 

ALso in answer to your question, I hadnt had a scan at 4 weeks so I was given clexane without a scan, my first scan was at 5 weeks so yes it can happen xx


----------



## Serendipity40

Hi,

Sorry may i ask what Clexine is for?? i am on Cyclogest & yes wd agree rectally is best way to take i find it absorbs better & less messy than vaginally...also on Fematab which is oestrogen tablets...am 6wks now & have weekly blood tests to check my levels...


----------



## jcg0506

What does the aspirin for? Does it somehow help prevent a mc? I've noticed different people on here taking it and I just asked about it recently, but no one seemed to answer. I'm just curious. I'm on a high dosage of folic acid and will start on progesterone tomorrow.


----------



## petitpas

I'm on aspirin and a low molecular weight heparin (different brand to clexane) from bfp.
since I have to stay on the shots for six weeks after a negative test it has happened to me a couple of times to not stop between pregnancies. The aspirin I did stop as my doctor said it could delay ovulation but started again from bfp.
Some doctors are worried about increased bleeding with an ectopic and that is why they wait for a scan.
The reason I am on this medication is because I have a history of clotting (DVT & PEs two years ago). The injections protect my life and together with the aspirin will hopefully prevent me forming clots at the placenta causing a miscarriage.


----------



## Perdita

I started on low dose aspirin at BFP and when the pregnancy was confirmed at 6 weeks was started on fragmin (a low molecular weight heparin like clexane). I had a lose at 33 weeks due to blood clots on the placenta so was considered best to try the fragmin rather than risk something happening again.
Aspirin isn't really ideal when you're TTC but is often used in pregnancy - you can't buy the low dose aspirin from Tesco like ordinary stuff. It's 75mg aspirin which is a quarter of a normal tablet.
It's not fun doing the injections twice a day but with only 3 days to go I'm glad I decided to go ahead with it.


----------



## petitpas

Perdita, so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
If you don't mind me asking, were you on the injections and aspirin when it happened?

My pharmacy sells baby aspirin over the counter but I stocked up in the states last year. Slightly higher dose (81mg) but comes in bottles of 300 :D


----------



## Perdita

Evie was my first pregnancy and won't go into the details but it wasn't until the postmortem that could see the blood clots on the placenta and in the umbilical cord. They didn't test for a specific clotting disorder but told me that the treatment in the next pregnancy would be the same regardless of the name of the disorder. The primary concern had been my diabetes but in this pregnancy as with Evie it's not been an issue and not had to make any changes to my medication. I lost a lot of weight early in both pregnancies and even though this not so little one is measuring 2 weeks ahead I'm still 2kgs lighter than at my booking appointment which will have had a beneficial effect on my blood sugar and blood pressure.
It does add extra worry to the pregnancy but all I can do is hope and do what is considered best by the medics and what feels best for me. So far so good and I know I would/will use this combination again if decide to try for another!
xx


----------



## petitpas

Perdita, I wish you all the best for this pregnancy! fingers crossed all goes well for you from now on fxfxfx
I'm also on injections for any future pregnancies, surgeries etc. They are my little spikey life savers :D


----------

